# Any advice for a fellow "EA"



## cbdub405 (Oct 30, 2013)

I was initiated October 5th and going for my "FC" on November 16th..Been enjoying my travels and studies so far...I know im young any advice you all can give me would be great..Happy to be apart of this World Wide Brother Hood....
"FAIRVIEW LODGE #205 " #PHA 

CBDub405


----------



## masonicdove (Oct 31, 2013)

My advise is to study your lecture, especially the obligation. Any questions you have ask your sponsor or SW. Other then that, reflect over the lecture and welcome to the craft. You are now apart of a rich history and brotherhood. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## cbdub405 (Oct 31, 2013)

masonicdove said:


> My advise is to study your lecture, especially the obligation. Any questions you have ask your sponsor or SW. Other then that, reflect over the lecture and welcome to the craft. You are now apart of a rich history and brotherhood.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



Thanks brother...I been reading over my obligation like crazy, trying to get it down and stuck in my mind...and thanks for the welcome...been something I been wanting to do for a while...it was worth the wait..

CBDub405


----------



## masonicdove (Oct 31, 2013)

cbdub405 said:


> Thanks brother...I been reading over my obligation like crazy, trying to get it down and stuck in my mind...and thanks for the welcome...been something I been wanting to do for a while...it was worth the wait..
> 
> CBDub405


Are you the only one in your ct or is it others. If it is others then you all should be studying together. Furthermore don't try to memorize but learn it. Understand the meaning behind what u are learning. Ask older brothers in your lodge.


----------



## cbdub405 (Oct 31, 2013)

masonicdove said:


> Are you the only one in your ct or is it others. If it is others then you all should be studying together. Furthermore don't try to memorize but learn it. Understand the meaning behind what u are learning. Ask older brothers in your lodge.



Nah brother I have 2 ct with me as well...we been studying with each other as well...cool I will be using ur advise. .I been reading into it since I was initiated its a great read...thanks agin bro 

CBDub405


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 31, 2013)

cbdub405 said:


> I been reading over my obligation like crazy, trying to get it down and stuck in my mind...



Speak it out loud while you are in a place none will hear you like your commute to/from work.  Speaking aloud and reading engage different parts of the mind so they trigger memory differently.  Consider an extreme case - Reading about bicycles versus riding a bicycle.  Riding generates muscle memory that lasts forever.  Speaking is a milder case of the same concept.

Also learn about what it means.  It has layer after layer of symbolic meaning that can be studied for life but keep it basic at this point.  What happened?  What's the top level meaning of each action?  Those words are archaic so what do they mean?  There is a story line of events in each degree and there are explanations of each sentence that give them depth.  Find those and the words will flow more smoothly.  Say the words aloud and they will flow more smoothly still.

And as usual there are a few words not written out that are the secret part.  Don't write them.  Do say them aloud when you are in a private place.


----------



## BroBook (Oct 31, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> Speak it out loud while you are in a place none will hear you like your commute to/from work.  Speaking aloud and reading engage different parts of the mind so they trigger memory differently.  Consider an extreme case - Reading about bicycles versus riding a bicycle.  Riding generates muscle memory that lasts forever.  Speaking is a milder case of the same concept.
> 
> Also learn about what it means.  It has layer after layer of symbolic meaning that can be studied for life but keep it basic at this point.  What happened?  What's the top level meaning of each action?  Those words are archaic so what do they mean?  There is a story line of events in each degree and there are explanations of each sentence that give them depth.  Find those and the words will flow more smoothly.  Say the words aloud and they will flow more smoothly still.
> 
> And as usual there are a few words not written out that are the secret part.  Don't write them.  Do say them aloud when you are in a private place.



Good and timely !!!


My Freemasonry


----------



## masonicdove (Oct 31, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> Speak it out loud while you are in a place none will hear you like your commute to/from work.  Speaking aloud and reading engage different parts of the mind so they trigger memory differently.  Consider an extreme case - Reading about bicycles versus riding a bicycle.  Riding generates muscle memory that lasts forever.  Speaking is a milder case of the same concept.
> 
> Also learn about what it means.  It has layer after layer of symbolic meaning that can be studied for life but keep it basic at this point.  What happened?  What's the top level meaning of each action?  Those words are archaic so what do they mean?  There is a story line of events in each degree and there are explanations of each sentence that give them depth.  Find those and the words will flow more smoothly.  Say the words aloud and they will flow more smoothly still.
> 
> And as usual there are a few words not written out that are the secret part.  Don't write them.  Do say them aloud when you are in a private place.



I agree with dfreybur, that is how I learned my first 2 with my CT but also when I was driving and even at work. You will learn to recite it when know one is listening but also read and reread the lecture. If you get a chance to read the entire initiation it will open your eyes. Our SW had us do our proficiency a little different than it has been done before. It was great. The end result was this. I was at a meeting with my brothers helping to plan an upcoming event. The WM and others kept saying, "We really did a nice job with our proficiency" and "we like the way you all stepped up". You want to show the brothers in the lodge that you are serious about learning and knowing this ancient mystery of Freemasonry.


----------



## cbdub405 (Oct 31, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> Speak it out loud while you are in a place none will hear you like your commute to/from work.  Speaking aloud and reading engage different parts of the mind so they trigger memory differently.  Consider an extreme case - Reading about bicycles versus riding a bicycle.  Riding generates muscle memory that lasts forever.  Speaking is a milder case of the same concept.
> 
> Also learn about what it means.  It has layer after layer of symbolic meaning that can be studied for life but keep it basic at this point.  What happened?  What's the top level meaning of each action?  Those words are archaic so what do they mean?  There is a story line of events in each degree and there are explanations of each sentence that give them depth.  Find those and the words will flow more smoothly.  Say the words aloud and they will flow more smoothly still.
> 
> And as usual there are a few words not written out that are the secret part.  Don't write them.  Do say them aloud when you are in a private place.



Thanks brother I just talked to my fellow CTs and told them what advice you gave me we will be applying that to our studies as well..thanks for the advice brother it means alot...

CBDub405


----------



## cbdub405 (Oct 31, 2013)

masonicdove said:


> I agree with dfreybur, that is how I learned my first 2 with my CT but also when I was driving and even at work. You will learn to recite it when know one is listening but also read and reread the lecture. If you get a chance to read the entire initiation it will open your eyes. Our SW had us do our proficiency a little different than it has been done before. It was great. The end result was this. I was at a meeting with my brothers helping to plan an upcoming event. The WM and others kept saying, "We really did a nice job with our proficiency" and "we like the way you all stepped up". You want to show the brothers in the lodge that you are serious about learning and knowing this ancient mystery of Freemasonry.



I was at wrk all day today..I sat in my car and read my obligation 4 times and came home and sat in my backyard and read it a few more times...been reading it atlest 5 plus times a day,, 

CBDub405


----------



## BroBill (Nov 1, 2013)

Two things.....
1. Learn both the questions and answers and
2. Try to sit in and watch one or two EA degrees- with your instructor if possible

S&F
BroBil

My Freemasonry


----------



## cbdub405 (Nov 1, 2013)

BroBill said:


> Two things.....
> 1. Learn both the questions and answers and
> 2. Try to sit in and watch one or two EA degrees- with your instructor if possible
> 
> ...



Thanks brother im going to get in touch with my instructor and try and set that up. ...

CBDub405


----------



## JSHELL357 (Nov 2, 2013)

Travel, visit other lodges & keep seeking more light. "Time & finances permit. & congrats!


My Freemasonry


----------



## ARizo1011 (Nov 2, 2013)

I had gone through a rough patch last year and had ended up living with a 33rd degree S.R. past master mason. I truly enjoyed visiting other lodges with him. Even going to the Shriner circus and getting to know local brothers. He showed me that a masons quest is to search for light, and continue on to enlighten himself more and more with the teachings of masonry.  He taught me to not just be a mason but to live by the masonic code. So my answer to you is get around. Visit other lodges watch the EA degree over and over until you truly grasp it's meaning. I wish you luck on your journey brother. 

SMIB
Freemasonry


----------



## cbdub405 (Nov 2, 2013)

JSHELL357 said:


> Travel, visit other lodges & keep seeking more light. "Time & finances permit. & congrats!
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



Thanks brother. .yea I plan on visiting other lodges as much as I can..

CBDub405


----------



## cbdub405 (Nov 2, 2013)

ARizo1011 said:


> I had gone through a rough patch last year and had ended up living with a 33rd degree S.R. past master mason. I truly enjoyed visiting other lodges with him. Even going to the Shriner circus and getting to know local brothers. He showed me that a masons quest is to search for light, and continue on to enlighten himself more and more with the teachings of masonry.  He taught me to not just be a mason but to live by the masonic code. So my answer to you is get around. Visit other lodges watch the EA degree over and over until you truly grasp it's meaning. I wish you luck on your journey brother.
> 
> SMIB
> Freemasonry



Thats great to hear bro...mason brothers looking after each other during ruff times...yea I have a few brothers from other lodges so I plan on making my rounds..thabks for the advice bro SMIB 

CBDub405


----------



## JSHELL357 (Nov 3, 2013)

This poem motivates me through my ruff patches in life... 



"SEE IT THROUGH" by Edgar Albert Guest.    

    When you're up against a trouble, 
Meet it squarely, face to face; 
Lift your chin and set your shoulders,
Plant your feet and take a brace.
When it's vain to try to dodge it,
Do the best that you can do;
You may fail, but you may conquer,
See it through! 
Black may be the clouds about you
And your future may seem grim,
But don't let your nerve desert you;
Keep yourself in fighting trim.
If the worst is bound to happen,
Spite of all that you can do,
Running from it will not save you,
See it through! 

Even hope may seem but futile,
When with troubles you're beset,
But remember you are facing
Just what other men have met.
You may fail, but fall still fighting;
Don't give up, whate'er you do;
Eyes front, head high to the finish.
See it through! 



My Freemasonry


----------



## cbdub405 (Nov 3, 2013)

JSHELL357 said:


> This poem motivates me through my ruff patches in life...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a cool poem bro...

CBDub405


----------

